# Water Profile In Adelaide?



## willanth (22/6/07)

Greetings everyone,

I have searched across the SA Water web site, and also here to see if there was anything posted in the past. Does anyone have the mineral content information of Adelaide's water? I know it's a bit of an institutional joke, and I wouldn't dare use it straight out the tap. I have a pair of sub-micron activated carbon filters that I am going to be filtering the water with prior to filling the equipment.

Not having much experience with pre-filtering water and such, how much of the water's mineral profile is going to carry over and how much of it is going to get trapped?

Thanks for all the help!

Cheers,
Will


----------



## Adamt (22/6/07)

Link 

Link contains a beersmith water profile for Adelaide water if you just want to import it, otherwise...

Adelaide, SA
Calcium(Ca): 27.0 ppm
Magnesium(Mg): 14.0 ppm
Sodium(Na): 74.0 ppm
Sulfate(SO4): 59.0 ppm
Chloride (Cl): 123.0 ppm
Bicarbonate(HCO3): 66.0 ppm
PH: 7.4 PH


Search function yields another couple of results discussing pros/cons of Adelaide water.

Cheers.


----------



## Gulf Brewery (22/6/07)

Hi Will

The info is on the Australian Water Quality Centre web site.
There is a spreadsheet with all the specs in it here and some other info here. You can look at the maps of the supply for your area.

The water isn't great, but if you dilute it with some rainwater and add some calcium for the yeast it is fine.

Cheers
Pedro


----------



## willanth (23/6/07)

Thanks for the help everyone, I'm new to the continent and I'm not really sure where a lot of the information I'm looking for is located. 

Cheers,
Will


----------



## Gulf Brewery (23/6/07)

LDBCWill said:


> Thanks for the help everyone, I'm new to the continent and I'm not really sure where a lot of the information I'm looking for is located.
> 
> Cheers,
> Will



No probs Will

Just found an updated spreadsheet that goes to 2006 here.

Pedro


----------

